# Милитари



## Candellmans (27 Янв 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (27 Янв 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (27 Янв 2021)




----------



## Theriollaria (27 Янв 2021)

Та оно вроде всё ок. Но тока если тебе зулусы с копьями какие противостоят. Иначе все уже зависит от обученности расчета. И никакая броня и пимпочки не помогут.


----------



## Candellmans (6 Фев 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (20 Фев 2021)

Новый автомат концерна Калашников АК-19 под НАТО-вский патрон 






Новинки концерна Калашников на выставке Армия 2020 - АМ-17,АК-19,АК-308,ППК-20, и др.


----------



## Candellmans (21 Фев 2021)

Австрийский чемпион


----------



## Candellmans (25 Фев 2021)

«Калашников» готовит новое поколение автомата​В основу перспективного вооружения будущего ляжет существующий автомат АК-308.







"Калашников» работает над автоматом будущего на основе существующего АК-308.
Разработанный российским оружейным концерном «Калашников» 7,62 мм автомат Калашникова АК-308 под патрон 7,62 × 51 мм НАТО в ближайшем будущем может стать основой для нового поколения огнестрельного оружия. В частности, автоматов под более мощный патрон.












Популярная Механика


----------



## Candellmans (26 Фев 2021)

*Снайперские винтовки \ Россия против США*






ВГРК Звезда


----------



## Candellmans (27 Фев 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (2 Мар 2021)

Вооружённый тактический багги из Чечни


----------



## Candellmans (2 Мар 2021)

Су 30 СМ ++


----------



## Theriollaria (2 Мар 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (2 Мар 2021)

Theriollaria написал(а):


>


А-а-а ха-ха-ха-ха )) Да-да ))


----------



## Candellmans (2 Мар 2021)

Candellmans написал(а):


> А-а-а ха-ха-ха-ха )) Да-да ))


Суровый Вы !


----------



## Candellmans (5 Мар 2021)

"Жуткое крещендо" российских Су-57 напугало американских журналистов​
Сотрудников американского издания "Популярная механика" привёл в трепет звук, издаваемый при полёте российским истребителем пятого поколения Су-57.






Комментируя видео полёта четырёх самолётов на небольшой высоте, авторы материала отметили, что на записи слышно нечто похожее на работу двигателя инопланетного корабля или на крик мифического существа банши - в ирландском фольклоре и у жителей горной Шотландии, особая разновидность фей, предугадывающих смерть, сообщает РИА Новости. 

По преданиям коренных жителей Британских островов эти существа способны принимать различные образы: от страшной старухи до бледной красавицы. Обычно бродят среди деревьев, либо летают. Издают пронзительные вопли, в которых будто сливаются крики диких гусей, рыдания ребёнка и волчий вой, оплакивая предстоящую смерть людей. 

Должно быть, вопящие о скорой смерти, да, так что, к бабушке не ходи, банши на этот раз померещились журналистам при виде российских Су-57, что действительно не может не испугать делового и рационального американца.






"Новый истребитель при приближении издаёт необычный высокий пронзительный звук. Он превращается в жуткое крещендо, когда самолёты входят в поле зрения", — говорится в материале Popular Mechanics. 0 Источник: twimg.com Согласно мнению сотрудников СМИ, кадры, предположительно, было сделаны в июне 2020 года, во время подготовки к параду Победы.






Су-57. Вне законов физики — Video | VK


Watch Су-57. Вне законов физики 2 Min. 21 Sek. from 24. März 2020 online in HD for free in the VK catalog without signing up! Views: 133795. Likes: 2482.




vk.com





Су-57 — российский истребитель пятого поколения, предназначенный для уничтожения всех видов воздушных, наземных и надводных целей. По заявлению разработчиков, сочетание высокой манёвренности с возможностью выполнения сверхзвукового полёта, а также современный комплекс бортового оборудования и малая заметность обеспечивают Су-57, на данный момент, полное превосходство в воздухе над любым противником.

Источник: Жуткое крещендо российских Су-57 напугало американских журналистов © Fishki.net


----------



## Candellmans (10 Мар 2021)

1 видео 

Танк Т-90


----------



## Candellmans (13 Мар 2021)

Эксперт сравнил характеристики танка Т-90М с зарубежными аналогами​





Фото: ТАСС/Сергей Бобылев

Традиционно в области танкостроения российские машины конкурируют с машинами производства стран НАТО — модернизированным немецким Leopard, американским Abrams, французским Leclerc, а также израильским Merkava. Об этом рассказал «Известиям» руководитель Бюро военно-политического анализа Александр Михайлов в понедельник, 13 апреля.






Ранее в этот день пресс-служба Западного военного округа сообщила, что первая партия модернизированных танков Т-90М «Прорыв» поступила на баланс российских Вооруженных сил.





«В сравнении со своими модернизированными конкурентами, новый российский Т-90М интегрировал в свою конструкцию технологии от танка будущего «Армата», что позволило Т-90М модернизироваться в боевую платформу следующего поколения и быть еще более конкурентоспособным», — рассказал военный эксперт.

По его словам, российский «Прорыв» в среднем в два раза дешевле американских и немецких и почти в три раза дешевле французских и израильских конкурентов.

«По своим тактико-техническим характеристикам Т-90М значительно легче конкурентов. При этом новый двигатель «Прорыва» достигает по мощности американский Abrams, однако «американец» почти на 20 т тяжелей и, соответственно, менее мобильный по сравнению с «россиянином», — сказал Михайлов.

Также повысилась защищенность на танке Т-90М за счет внедрения комплекса универсальной динамической защиты «Реликт» и ряда других новшеств. Теперь российский танк обеспечивает уровень защищенности, соотносимый, например, со сложнейшей броней Abrams, который сам по себе скорее является оборонительным танком, чем наступательным, добавил военный политолог.

«Проигрывают в уровне защищенности российскому танку и немецкие «Леопарды», не использующие систему активной защиты машины. При этом те же израильтяне в этом вопросе уже обошли и американцев, и немцев. Зато у немцев и американцев длиннее дуло ствола, однако дульная энергия у пушки «Прорыва» выше», — отметил руководитель Бюро военно-политического анализа.

Он добавил, что стрелять российский танк может как всеми видами танковых снарядов, так и ракетами типа «Рефлекс», поражающими противника на расстоянии в 5 км. В этом с «Прорывом» может конкурировать лишь танк Merkava, вот только его вес достигает почти 70 т.

Российский танк за счет легкого веса достигает большей мобильности на пересеченной местности, а значит, у него выше выживаемость. Кстати, использование основного танка Т-90 в Сирии показал значительно большую выживаемость российских танков в бою, чем у американских, немецких и французских аналогов, подчеркнул военный эксперт.

При этом новая тенденция на оружейных рынках планеты — это рост популярности у новых моделей японских, китайских и корейских танков, заключил Михайлов.

Т90М — модификация танка Т-90. В обновленной модели используется мощный дизельный двигатель и новый бронированный модуль с 125-миллиметровой пушкой. На танке установлена высокоавтоматизированная система управления огнем «Калина», дистанционно управляемая зенитная пулеметная установка «Корд-МТ».

В феврале американский журнал The National Interest сообщил, что модификация «смертоносного» российского танка Т-90М — Т-90МС — представляет собой серьезную боевую машину с большим экспортным потенциалом. РФ продолжает продавать обе модификации танка, которые остаются актуальными и востребованными, отметили американские журналисты.


iz.ru


----------



## Candellmans (13 Мар 2021)

Будущее пистолетостроение...


----------



## Candellmans (19 Мар 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (25 Мар 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (26 Мар 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (27 Мар 2021)

Видео переехали из Эфира







yandex.ru


----------



## Candellmans (27 Мар 2021)




----------



## Сергій (27 Мар 2021)

По моему мнению мощнейшим огнеметом является Чебурашка - ими в Чечне уничтожали целые поселки. Со времен аагана запрещено использование вакуумных бомб, но Чебурашка (как Град) содержит множество зарядов каждый из которых розрешенной мощности. Вот выстреливает 10 машин по 40 газовых зарядов накрывая большую площадь, а потом летит бомбочка зажигалка поджигающая газо-воздушную смесь - єто вам не газовый балон - во всем селе даже травы не остается, и в землянках, бункерах,... у всех мозги вылетят. Дальность - десятки километров, а не плевок огненным языком на 100 метров.


----------



## Candellmans (27 Мар 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (29 Мар 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (3 Апр 2021)

Самые лучшие системы ПВО в мире


----------



## Candellmans (4 Апр 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (29 Май 2021)

Оружие, в которое можно влюбиться: пистолет Лебедева​Этой весной я как никогда много стрелял из боевых пистолетов различных конструкций – от легендарного Glock 17 до пистолета Ярыгина, от пистолета Сердюкова до пистолета Макарова. В июне на выставке «Армия-2019» мне в руки попала новинка концерна «Калашников» – пистолет Лебедева ПЛ-15.









Оружие новое, и никаких чудес я от него не ожидал. Но, отстреляв несколько магазинов, я потерял дар речи: ничего удобнее из боевых пистолетов я в руках не держал и никогда с такой легкостью не поражал мишени. Отстреляв еще пару магазинов, я стал расспрашивать о конструкторе. «Дмитрий Лебедев», – сообщил мне специалист на стрельбище. Имя мне показалось знакомым. И я вспомнил: тот самый Лебедев, любимый ученик легендарного Ефима Хайдурова! Которому, судя по всему, удалось реализовать идеи великого мастера, всю жизнь мечтавшего сделать боевой пистолет.
Легенда​Многие эксперты заслуженно ставят Ефима Хайдурова сразу за великим Джоном Браунингом, придумавшим классическую конструкцию крупнокалиберного пистолета с запиранием перекосом ствола. Феномен Хайдурова заключался в том, что он был единственным специалистом в мире, в котором сочетались таланты стрелка мирового уровня, гениального тренера-методиста и замечательного инженера. Под его руководством сборная СССР в 1960-е годы завоевывала все возможные мировые награды, стреляя из пистолетов и револьверов его же конструкции. В 2009 году мне удалось взять последнее интервью у этого великого человека, и в разговоре активно участвовал Дмитрий Лебедев. Достигший в своем творчестве практически всех высот Ефим Хайдуров рассказал, что жалеет только об одном – что ему не удалось разработать боевой пистолет для нашей армии. Через пару месяцев после нашего разговора его не стало, и я полагал, что так никогда и не узнаю, что же собирался создать великий мастер.








Пистолет Лебедева ПЛ-15

Ученик мастера​Лебедев стал оружейным конструктором неслучайно: к своему пистолету он шел всю жизнь. В детстве он из конструктора мастерил пистолеты с движущимися частями, позже в четырехтомнике карикатур Херлуфа Бидструпа тщательно рассматривал мастерски нарисованное оружие. В школе увлекся моделизмом – строил модели судов, особенно подводных лодок, которые привлекали лаконичностью и завершенностью форм. Но к 13 годам захотелось заниматься настоящим оружием.


Получить к нему доступ можно было в одном месте – в городском стрелково-спортивном клубе ДОСААФ. Стрелков там оказалось много, а механиков-оружейников – мало. И Диму стали допускать к работам по ремонту и отладке оружия. После армии он снова вернулся в пулевую стрельбу, но стрелял немного, все больше занимаясь «железом». Особо завораживали его пистолеты. «В стрелковом оружии содержание инженерной мысли на грамм веса выше, чем в аэрокосмической области, – с восторгом как-то цитировал Лебедев. – А квинтэссенция стрелкового оружия – это именно пистолеты. Если в автоматах и пулеметах есть место и можно разместить много чего, то в пистолетах плотность упаковки доведена до абсолюта. Конструирование пистолетов – высший инженерный пилотаж». 







Один из первых авторских эскизов нового пистолета на тетрадном листе.


На такого увлеченного молодого специалиста Ефим Хайдуров не мог не обратить внимания и пригласил Дмитрия в 1987 году в свою конструкторско-исследовательскую группу из пяти человек, базировавшуюся в Центральном стрелково-спортивном клубе ДОСААФ СССР. В рай для людей, увлеченных стрелковым оружием. Содержимое оружейного склада ССК ДОСААФ было уникальным – огромное количество экзотических вещей. У клуба имелись очень хорошие связи в мире не только спортивного, но и боевого оружия. В структуре ГРУ ГШ была неофициальная школа специального стрелкового мастерства с коллекцией стрелкового оружия со всего мира. Богатейший поток шел из Афганистана и других горячих точек. Из всего этого была возможность пострелять. Понятно, что Хайдуров обсуждал с учениками, каким бы мог быть идеальный боевой пистолет. И пистолет Макарова, и пистолет Стечкина, принятые в 1951 году на вооружение, к тому времени безнадежно устарели. 
Военные игры​Шанс появился у Хайдурова в 1990-х, когда наши армейские спортсмены начали участвовать во всемирных военных играх Military World Games – CISM (Conseil International du Sport Militaire), в которых принимали участие порядка 135 команд. Специально для этих соревнований была разработана неплохая винтовка «Рекорд-CISM», из которой потом получилась снайперская СВ-98. На CISM стреляли и из крупнокалиберного спортивного пистолета. Но в России из подходящих калибров имелись только два револьвера: ТОЗ-36 и ТОЗ-49. При медленной стрельбе они хороши, однако для скоростной нужен пистолет. Армейцы затребовали подходящее оружие, и через ГРАУ была открыта тема крупнокалиберного пистолета. 

Подразумевалось, что конструировать его будет группа Хайдурова. Но оказалось, что ГРАУ не может заказать разработку Хайдурову, а только уполномоченному предприятию. В итоге работа была выдана ЦКИБ СОО. Там сделали МЦ-440, который по факту оказался увеличенным МЦ-57. 
Спортсмены попытались из него стрелять и бросили: ничего хорошего не получилось. 









Из пластилина и пластмассы

Первый макет, вылепленный Лебедевым из скульптурного пластилина с добавлением свинцовой дроби. Напечатанный на 3D-принтере макет, который уже сильно напоминает настоящий пистолет.

Но Хайдуров уже начал придумывать свой новый пистолет, не имеющий отношения к боевым, – спортивную машину ХЛ-2002. В него изначально заложили интегральную схему, то есть на одной и той же несущей базе можно было получить машины как калибра 22LR, так и калибра 32S&W, либо 4ЕЛП. 
Однако реализовать эту мечту так и не удалось, но часть идей вошли в последнюю машину Хайдурова – спортивный пистолет для скоростной стрельбы СП-08 «Хайдуров».

В группе постоянно обсуждалось и создание боевого пистолета. Было понятно, что необходимо по максимуму привнести в его конструкцию все эргономические выгоды, которые на протяжении последних пятидесяти лет отрабатывались в спортивном оружии. В первую очередь это конфигурация рукоятки, баланс, качество прицельных приспособлений и качество спуска. И все это надо было положить на базу надежно работающей автоматики. Но дальше идей и эскизов дело не пошло, и группа распалась со смертью Хайдурова Но мечта о боевом пистолете у Дмитрия Лебедева осталась. 









С тетрадного листа​В 2013 году в России произошел очередной всплеск интереса к травматическим пистолетам, и одно нижегородское оружейное предприятие предложило Дмитрию хороший проект. Проект предполагал создание субкомпактного пистолета сначала в травматическом варианте, а потом уже и боевом. Это должно было быть служебное оружие под калибр 9×19 мм «Парабеллум» в габаритах ПСМ – вещь для оперативников просто необходимая. Однако из-за нелепой трагедии этот проект был закрыт. Но Лебедева не забыли: через год его пригласили в Ижевск, в концерн «Калашников» для разговора. Ему сказали, что нужна полноразмерная машина, которая будет одновременно и боевой, и пойдет в спорт – для практической стрельбы в классе «продакшн». 

У Лебедева к тому моменту было уже несколько вариантов пистолета. Минут за пятнадцать он нарисовал эскиз – совершенно классический пистолет с хорошим наклоном рукоятки, немного похожий на спортивный дорогой пистолет Pardini GT9. Попросили заменить курковый УСМ. Дмитрий нарисовал второй эскиз – уже со скрытым курком спортивного типа. Группа Хайдурова, конструируя ХЛ-2002, как раз разработала широкий, но плоский курок, не занимающий много места. С точки зрения функциональности и технологичности это даже лучше: пистолет получается и надежнее, и в ряде случаев технологически проще. Еще через пять минут Лебедеву предложили перейти в концерн «Калашников» и приступить к работе над новым пистолетом. 


Лучший ученик Хайдурова​Работать над пистолетом Лебедев начал дома, в Королеве. Конструктор сначала должен определить принципиальный набор механизмов, а затем втиснуть его в некий идеальный контур. Как правило, одно противоречит другому и нужно найти некий компромисс. Если контур будет первичен, это выльется в прекрасные баланс и эргономику, но туда может не поместиться достаточно надежный механизм. И наоборот. Если делать максимально надежный механизм, то испортим контур. Механизм будет безупречен, но в ущерб эргономике. Перед Дмитрием стояла задача сплясать как можно ближе к эргономике, привязаться к биомеханике стрелка, но не выпасть из коридора надежного механизма. 







ПЛ-15к / SP-1 (гражданская версия ПЛ-15)

Тактико-технические характеристики. Пистолет сверху. Масса: 0,72 кг // Длина: 180 мм // Длина ствола: 92 мм // Патрон: 9×19 мм Парабеллум // Магазин: 14 патронов. Пистолет снизу. Масса: 0,8 кг // Длина: 205 мм // Длина ствола: 112 мм // Патрон: 9×19 мм Парабеллум // Магазин: 16 патронов
После того как Лебедев нарисовал модель на тетрадном листе, он сделал компьютерную 3D-модель. Но модель нельзя покрутить в руках. Вытащив из программы получившийся контур пистолета, Дмитрий распечатал и вырезал его из картона, после чего начал облеплять скульптурным пластилином, соблюдая те толщины, которые необходимы для размещения механизмов, и нагружая свинцовой дробью для правильного распределения масс. От работы с Хайдуровым у Лебедева осталось правильное понимание расположения концентраторов масс: эта тема хорошо освоена в спортивном оружии. 

Если свести концентраторы масс к середине, то машина будет плохо управляемой. Такой пистолет норовит крутиться вокруг центра масс, поэтому при переносе огня рука не чувствует направление. И наоборот: можно перестараться с разнесением концентраторов масс, и тогда машина приобретет гиперустойчивость. При стрельбе из такого оружия очень трудно перенести линию огня, пистолет будет стоять «на курсе». Стрелять в одну точку 
вполне удобно, что для медленной высокоточной стрельбы в самый раз. Но в реальной боевой работе эта устойчивость только мешает. 


Так держать​Пластилин идеально подходит для формирования рукоятки, которая в боевом пистолете принципиально другая, нежели в спортивном. Во-первых, рукоятка должна быть универсальной – одинаково удобно охватываться как левой, так и правой рукой. Во-вторых, она должна быть доступна рукам разной размерности. Почему у матчевых пистолетов огромная рукоятка с очень большим наклоном кисти? Чтобы снизить мышечный тонус за счет большего раскрытия кисти. Высокоточный пистолет – как скрипка среди музыкальных инструментов. Там требуется наивысшая острота мышечных ощущений, то есть максимальная расслабленность. А боевое оружие приходится держать крепко. Дальше вступает биомеханика – попробуйте сжать кисть, и угол наклона рукоятки уменьшится. Разожмите – он увеличится. 







Угол наклона рукоятки зависит от габаритов машины и ее массы, учил Хайдуров. Рукоятка и наклон должны быть таковы, чтобы не глядя направить оружие в сторону цели, чтобы пистолет смотрел точно на нее – это сильно повышает эффективность стрельбы в стрессовой ситуации. Наклон рукоятки и ее глубокая посадка в руку обеспечивает благоприятные условия по возвращению оружия на цель после выстрела. Меньше опрокидывание в районе кисти. И для получения сравнительных навыков можно меньше тренироваться. Будет возможность, постреляйте из пистолета Лебедева – вам сразу станет понятно, почему Хайдуров считал Лебедева своим лучшим учеником. 
​Достойный романа​Для уменьшения подбрасывания нужно опустить ствол как можно ниже, чему мешает классическая компоновочная схема. Лебедеву удалось этого добиться за счет миниатюризации ударного механизма. Опять же решение, впервые появившееся на последней машине Хайдурова ХЛ-2002.С автоматикой Лебедев мудрить не стал. Эволюция пистолетов показала, что система, основанная на отдаче затвора, сцепленного со стволом, при коротком ходе ствола и запирании перекосом наиболее лаконична и всегда стабильно работает. 







Несмотря на просьбу ориентироваться на прицел Glock, Дмитрий сделал свой прицел, вспоминая разговоры Хайдурова о работе зрительного аппарата при создании образа цели и образа прицела. Чуть-чуть больше зазоры по бокам мушки и чуть меньше глубина самой прорези. Это универсальный прицел: он хорошо виден при любой освещенности и позволяет работать людям с разным качеством зрения. Глоковская контрастная марка на целике в виде перевернутой буквы «П» сильно отвлекает стрелка. В пистолете Лебедева три точки различного диаметра, будучи совмещенными в перспективе, выглядят одинаково, что в условиях пониженной освещенности позволяет максимально просто соблюсти картинку симметрии. 

Про пистолет Лебедева можно сочинить монографию. Я не описал здесь конструкцию магазина, накладки на рукоятку, ударно-спусковой механизм и системы предохранения, разнесенные направляющие затвора, испытания «двойная кварцевая пыль с дождеванием» и еще много чего. Но, поверьте, это был первый пистолет, про который мне захотелось написать роман. В него действительно можно влюбиться.


Популярная Механика


----------



## Candellmans (1 Июн 2021)

Автомат АШ-12: «кошмар на поле боя»​Американские военные эксперты считают, что про АК-47 пора забыть, потому что у российского спецназа есть гораздо более страшное оружие – крупнокалиберный штурмовой автомат АШ-12.
https://www.popmech.ru/author/aleksandr-ponomaryov/







Российский штурмовой автомат АШ-12 был разработан в тульском Центральном конструкторско-исследовательском бюро спортивного и охотничьего оружия для нужд подразделений специального назначения ФСБ России. Он представляет собой комплекс «оружие-патрон», так как специально для него в ЦКИБ СОО был спроектирован новый крупнокалиберный патрон 12,7 х 55 миллиметров СЦ-130 с несколькими типами пуль: бронебойной с выступающим сердечником, оболочечной, с тандемным размещением пуль и другими.

Благодаря высокому останавливающему действию тяжёлой пули крупного калибра автомат является высокоэффективным оружием ближнего боя. Благодаря широкой номенклатуре боеприпасов АШ-12 позволяет обеспечить исключительную гибкость при решении тактических задач на коротких и сверхкоротких дистанциях, когда дальность выстрела в значительной степени не имеет значения.

Автомат особенно эффективен при контртеррористических операциях – например, освобождении заложников. Американские эксперты считают, что столь «убойные» патроны как минимум трёх различных типов просто не оставляют противнику шансов продолжать бой, когда в подобных условиях на счету каждая миллисекунда. Таким образом, полагают они, про «Калашников» пора забыть, потому что новый АШ-12 является настоящим «кошмаром на поле боя».





​Популярная механика
Лазарев тактикал​


----------



## Candellmans (7 Июн 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (7 Июн 2021)

Гражданское оружие


----------



## Candellmans (13 Июн 2021)

Добрый вечер ! Glock 17


----------



## Candellmans (13 Июн 2021)

не приведи господь!

мозги должны быть и не стоять на линии сумасшедшего


----------



## Candellmans (14 Июн 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (15 Июн 2021)

Грандиозный шухер


----------



## Candellmans (16 Июн 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (16 Июн 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (16 Июн 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (18 Июн 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (18 Июн 2021)




----------



## Theriollaria (19 Июн 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (14 Авг 2021)

Крупнокалиберная «перчатка». Пневматическая винтовка Umarex Gauntlet 2​







Второе поколение PCP-винтовок Umarex Gauntlet получила новую ложу​Компания Umarex USA представила новую пневматическую PCP- винтовку Gauntlet 2. Новинка доступна в калибрах .22 (5,5 мм), .25 (6,35 мм) и заменяет базовую модель Gauntlet (перчатка — англ.), предлагая заметное улучшение эргономики и характеристик по сравнению с предыдущей моделью.
Главная особенность, отличающая новую винтовку Umarex Gauntlet 2 от базовой модели Gauntlet, это переработанная синтетическая ложа в расцветке Desert Tan, оснащённая цевьём со слотами M-LOK и регулируемым гребнем приклада. Остальные изменения коснулись улучшения рабочих характеристик.






Новая PCP-винтовка Umarex Gauntlet 2 и Gauntlet первого поколения (вверху)

Umarex Gauntlet 2 в калибре .22 обеспечивает начальную скорость пули в 327 м/с, в то время как базовая модель Gauntlet «выдавала» примерно 268 м/с. Модель калибра .25 разгоняет 6,35-мм пулю до 300 м/с на дульном срезе, тогда как первое поколение в этом калибре показывала 271 м/с.

Общая ёмкость встроенного перезаряжаемого воздушного резервуара также была увеличена — теперь она составляет 393 мл с давлением в 300 атмосфер, тогда как Umarex Gauntlet остановилась на 213 мл при 204 атм. Umarex Gauntlet 2 оснащена регуляторами 1900 PSI (калибр .22) и 2100 PSI (калибр .22).







В лучших американских традициях, Umarex USA в рекламе новинки пытается угодить всем без исключения потенциальным представителям целевой аудитории…







Всё это обеспечивает большое количество выстрелов на одно заполнение баллона воздухом — более 70 выстрелов калибра .22 и более 50 выстрелов калибра .25, тогда как базовая модель Gauntlet обеспечивала примерно 60 и 27 выстрелов соответственно.

Ещё Gauntlet 2 получила улучшенную рукоятку затвора с рифлёной головкой и уменьшение на 15% усилия взведения.
Новый Umarex Gauntlet 2 питается от тех же роторных магазинов, что и его предшественник: 10 пуль калибра .22 и 8 — в калибре .25.






Магазин для Umarex Gauntlet 2 вмещает 8 пуль калибра .25. Вариант .22 — 10 пуль

Пневматическая винтовка Gauntler 2 оснащена нарезным стволом с интегрированным глушителем. Длина ствола составляет 710 мм, общая длина — 1193 мм, масса — примерно 3,85 кг. Конструкция глушителя улучшена по сравнению с конструкцией базовой версии Gauntlet и обеспечивает снижение уровня шума при выстреле на 8 дБ.

Встроенная направляющая MIL-STD 1913 на ствольной коробке обеспечивает достаточно места для установки оптических прицелов.
Новая пневматическая винтовка Umarex Gauntlet 2 доступна в США по розничной цене в $ 450.







Калашников.ру


----------



## Candellmans (14 Авг 2021)

Группа компаний "Калашников" представила гладкоствольную версию своего нового карабина АКВ-521 под охотничий патрон .366 ТКМ. Главным преимуществом новинки станет то, что обзавестись ей можно будет без пятилетнего стажа владения оружием, как это требуется в случае с нарезными стволами.


----------



## Candellmans (14 Авг 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (14 Авг 2021)

521 КАЛАШНИКОВ.ВЫ


----------



## Сергій (15 Авг 2021)

Candellmans написал(а):


> Крупнокалиберная «перчатка». Пневматическая винтовка Umarex Gauntlet 2​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Но в оружии всегда интересует прицельная и убойная дальность.


----------



## Candellmans (15 Авг 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (19 Авг 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (23 Авг 2021)

калашнников под НАТО


----------



## Candellmans (24 Авг 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (28 Авг 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (28 Авг 2021)

Давайте ссыль - буду знать куда сбросить


----------



## Candellmans (29 Авг 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (3 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (4 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (5 Сен 2021)

​






"Калашников"
Военных лётчиков снабдят пистолетом-пулемётом — новый ППК-20 включили в состав НАЗ для экипажей ВКС России.

Воздушно-космические силы (ВКС) расширят состав носимого аварийного запаса (НАЗ) боевых самолётов, добавив в него пистолет-пулемёт Калашникова (ППК-20). Подобное оружие появится у военных лётчиков впервые, поскольку раньше максимумом доступного для них в кабине был пистолет и гранаты.
«Руководством Воздушно-космических сил России принято решение о штатном включении в НАЗ лётчиков истребительной, штурмовой и бомбардировочной авиации пистолета-пулемёта ППК-20. Соответствующие работы по укладке пистолетов-пулемётов в НАЗ начнутся в ближайшее время», — сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на собственный неназванный источник в авиастроительной отрасли.


Подчёркивается, что в распоряжении пилотов будет ППК-20 со сложенным прикладов, без магазинов и приборов беспламенной и бесшумной стрельбы и без прочего навесного оборудования. Заряженные магазины и другие элементы стрелкового комплекта пилот станет размещать в новой нательной разгрузке.

Напомним, в 2004 году концерном «Калашников» на базе пистолета-пулемёта «Бизон-2-01» был разработан пистолет-пулемёт «Витязь-СН», оснащенный коробчатым магазином вместимостью 30 патронов. В свою очередь «Витязь-СН», в котором были устранены выявленные в процесс эксплуатации и производства замечания, и превратился в ППК-20 под патрон 9х19 мм Luger. Новый пистолет-пулемёт получил шестипозиционный телескопический приклад, эргономичную рукоятку и щелевой пламегаситель. В состав ППК-20 включены ремень с одноточечным и двухточечным закреплением на оружии, сумка для переноски магазинов, крепёжных устройств, приборов малошумной стрельбы, переходника, обойм и оружейной маслёнки, причём сумка выполнена из материала в цифровом качестве


----------



## Candellmans (6 Сен 2021)

АК74


----------



## Candellmans (8 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (8 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (9 Сен 2021)

Крутейшество?


----------



## Candellmans (9 Сен 2021)

Про автомат есть интерес.Патрон NATO 5.56мм


----------



## Candellmans (11 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (12 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (12 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (14 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (15 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (15 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (15 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (15 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (16 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (17 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (17 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (23 Сен 2021)

«Калашников» разрабатывает умный автомат с ИИ, который поможет точно целиться и стрелять​В России ведутся разработки новых видов оружия, в которых используются алгоритмы на основе нейронных сетей. Об этом пишет РИА Новости со ссылкой на слова главного конструктора АО «Концерн Калашников» Сергея Уржумцева.







Изображение: Рамиль Ситдиков / Sputnik​
_«Отдельные элементы системы у нас уже созданы. Мы впервые продемонстрировали их, в том числе министру обороны Российской Федерации, в рамках закрытого показа на международном военно-техническом форуме "Армия-2021", который недавно прошёл в Кубинке»_, — приводит источник слова господина Уржумцева.

Согласно имеющимся данным, речь идёт о комплексах с алгоритмами на основе искусственного интеллекта, которые позволяют практически полностью автоматизировать процессы идентификации, прицеливания и сопровождения цели, а также выполнение выстрела. Концерн планирует предложить Министерству обороны РФ открыть научно-исследовательскую и опытно-конструкторскую базы, чтобы превратить готовые разработки в продукты, выпускаемые серийно.

Конструктор отметил, что новый стрелковый комплекс должен обеспечить повышение вероятности и скорости поражения целей. Реализовать это можно путём интеграции ряда оптических и электронных устройств в единую с оружием систему. В конечном счёте такая система поможет стрелку с наведением, прицеливанием, расчётом поправок, а также выбором оптимального времени для выстрела.

В беседе с журналистами было отмечено, что современные технологии способны помочь в выборе момента для выстрела, при котором поражение цели, находящейся на той или иной дальности при тех или иных метеорологических условиях, будет гарантировано. При этом от стрелка лишь потребуется дать разрешение на выстрел путём нажатия на спусковой крючок.

Заметим, что в ассортименте «Калашникова» уже есть умное ружьё MP-155 Ultima, которое можно синхронизировать со смартфоном и использовать для обучения стрельбе — система анализирует работу стрелка и даёт советы по её улучшению.

Источник:

РИА Новости


----------



## Candellmans (24 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (25 Сен 2021)

мдяя атас


----------



## Candellmans (26 Сен 2021)

Этож бармалеи


----------



## Candellmans (27 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (28 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (28 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (29 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (29 Сен 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (9 Окт 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (11 Окт 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (13 Окт 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (14 Окт 2021)

Глок 17 Австрия

Лучший боевой пистолет


----------



## Candellmans (14 Окт 2021)

Candellmans написал(а):


> Глог 17 Австрия
> 
> Лутший боевой пистолет


Жаль, что пневматика


----------



## Candellmans (21 Окт 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (22 Окт 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (23 Окт 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (23 Окт 2021)

Candellmans написал(а):


> Про автомат есть интерес.Патрон NATO 5.56мм


да это натовский патрон увы


----------



## Candellmans (24 Окт 2021)

Candellmans написал(а):


>


А вот здесь кроется грандиозный нюанс


----------



## Candellmans (24 Окт 2021)

Candellmans написал(а):


> А вот здесь кроется грандиозный нюанс


а вот так,тактикал


----------



## Candellmans (25 Окт 2021)

Граниозная жопа


----------



## Candellmans (25 Окт 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (25 Окт 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (26 Окт 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (26 Окт 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (18 Ноя 2021)

Грандиозный шухер


----------



## Candellmans (22 Ноя 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (30 Ноя 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (3 Дек 2021)

Это грандиозный мизнец


----------



## Candellmans (3 Дек 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (3 Дек 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (3 Дек 2021)

5.35 калиьбр


----------



## Candellmans (13 Дек 2021)

Американский эсминец-невидимка покрылся ржавчиной​Военно-морские силы США оказались в центре скандала с новейшим эскадренным миноносцем типа «Замволт».
https://www.popmech.ru/author/alexandr-ponomarev/



FB











WarshipCam/Twitter
Новейший эсминец-невидимка «Замволт» запечатлели на снимках заржавевшим и облупившимся 

Головной эскадренный миноносец ВМС США с ракетным вооружением USS Zumwalt (DDG-1000), который был спущен на воду 29 октября 2013 года, отличился не только своим футуристичным внешним видом, но и состоянием. Корабль имеет похожий на утюг корпус с обилием плоских скошенных поверхностей для отражения излучения от радиолокационных станций противника в небо, а нос DDG-1000 похож на волнорез, но сейчас все заржавело.







WarshipCam/Twitter
Новейший эсминец-невидимка «Замволт» запечатлели на снимках заржавевшим и облупившимся 

Головной эскадренный миноносец ВМС США с ракетным вооружением USS Zumwalt (DDG-1000), который был спущен на воду 29 октября 2013 года, отличился не только своим футуристичным внешним видом, но и состоянием. Корабль имеет похожий на утюг корпус с обилием плоских скошенных поверхностей для отражения излучения от радиолокационных станций противника в небо, а нос DDG-1000 похож на волнорез, но сейчас все заржавело.

Пользователь CRJ1321 сделал актуальные кадры корабля, которые были опубликованы в Twitter-аккаунте Warshipcam. На снимках хорошо видно, что корпус эсминца покрыт разводами ржавчины, а часть облицовочных панелей уже утеряна. Военно-морские силы США пояснили, что появление ржавчины для кораблей нормально, а экипаж USS Zumwalt принимает все усилия, чтобы вернуть судну подобающий внешний вид. Причиной проблем на американском флоте назвали «суровые условия», в которых работают эсминцы. При этом конкретно DDG-1000 в строю находится всего 5 лет.

Напомним, на корабле будет базироваться вертолет SH-60 Sea Hawk и три беспилотных летательных аппарата MQ-8 Fire Scout. Футуристичный 180-метровый эсминец вооружен 20 пусковыми установками Mk. 57 VLS на 80 ракет, двумя 155-миллиметровыми пушками и двумя зенитными орудиями Mk. 110 калибром 57 миллиметров. Он оборудован комбинированной силовой установкой нового поколения, представляющей собой два газотурбинных двигателя Rolls-Royce, которые используются для выработки электроэнергии, обеспечивающей как движение судна, так и электроснабжение всех корабельных систем.

Популярная механика


----------



## Candellmans (15 Дек 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (15 Дек 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (15 Дек 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (15 Дек 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (16 Дек 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (28 Дек 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (28 Дек 2021)




----------



## Candellmans (20 Янв 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (5 Фев 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (5 Фев 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (10 Фев 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (10 Фев 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (10 Фев 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (11 Фев 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (12 Фев 2022)

Боевой дрон


----------



## Candellmans (12 Фев 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (13 Фев 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (13 Фев 2022)

Грандиозноя Опа


----------



## Candellmans (14 Фев 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (14 Фев 2022)

Не подпустит ни один танк противника: разработчики «Спрута» рассказали о возможностях новой пушки​Новая разработка на базе авиадесантной самоходной пушки сможет эффективно бороться с техникой противника.
https://www.popmech.ru/author/alexandr-ponomarev/
FBVKOK







Ростех
Российская пушка «Спрут» сможет быстро вступать в бой и эффективно уничтожать технику противника

Отечественная авиадесантная амфибийная самоходная противотанковая пушка 2С25М «Спрут-СДМ1» сможет быстро вступать в бой и эффективно уничтожать бронетехнику противника за счет уникальных характеристик, которыми конструкторы наделили машину.

«Абрамсы», «Леопарды» — у них вес 56-60 тонн. Вес «Спрута» — 18 тонн в варианте для десантирования парашютным способом. Берем худший вариант: откуда-то появился неизвестный противник, нужно немедленно реагировать на появление. Пожалуйста, воздушно-десантные войска. Авиация выдвигается, осуществляет высадку парашютным способом, «Спруты» занимают линию обороны и наносят мощное огневое поражение как пехоты, так и всех противотанковых средств, которые будут у противника, включая самые мощные танки. Эта машина для этого и предназначена», — заявил телеканалу 

«Звезда» начальник управления НИОКР Курганмашзавода Сергей Котелевский.
За счет мощной 125 мм пушки с высокой скорострельностью 6-8 выстрелов в минуту новый «Спрут» сможет поражать технику врага еще до того, как она сможет нанести ответный выстрел.

«Задача боевой машины десанта – это доставить десант к месту применения, поддержка десанта огнем, как в наступлении, так и в обороне. У "Спрута" вроде бы та же задача: поддержка десанта огнем. Но мощность вооружения, мощность боеприпасов, применяемая в этой машине, позволяет ему очень хорошо бороться с танками противника. Пушка позволяет поражать все танки условного противника на дальностях до 5-ти километров, потому что она стреляет управляемой ракетой, чего нет у танков противника. И в случае дуэльной ситуации мы можем его поражать с 5-ти километров, он же должен подъехать к нам где-то минимум на 2 километра. Машина не подпустит к себе ни один танк противника на дальность выстрела для поражения этой машины. Он будет поражен не дойдя до этих позиций», 

Популярная механика


----------



## Candellmans (14 Фев 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (14 Фев 2022)

Помпа от Калашниккова


----------



## Candellmans (15 Фев 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (15 Фев 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (18 Фев 2022)




----------



## Theriollaria (20 Фев 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (20 Фев 2022)




----------



## Theriollaria (21 Фев 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (9 Мар 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (9 Мар 2022)

Устройство ВМФ США, которое мешает людям разговаривать​Военно-морской флот США однажды изобрёл такое устройство, чтобы люди не могли говорить. Портативное акустическое устройство для оклика и прерывания записывает речь человека и снова выдаёт её, нарушая его концентрацию и отбивая у него охоту говорить дальше. Хоть это интересная и очень знакомая концепция, маловероятно, что эта технология когда-либо найдёт применение на поле боя.












U.S. Navy
Очень интересное оружие, которое явно было вдохновлено детскими разборками.

«Портативный акустический оклик и разрушение» (Acoustic hailing and disruption, AHAD) был разработан инженерами Naval Surface Warfare — научно-исследовательским центром ВМФ в Индиане, который разрабатывает ручное и обслуживаемое экипажем оружие для службы. Патент, как сообщает New Scientist, был выдан в 2019 году.
Любой, у кого есть противные братья или сёстры, сразу узнает эту технологию. AHAD — это, по сути, компьютеризированный непослушный ребёнок, повторяющий всё, что произносит говорящий, сразу после того, как он или она это сказал, забавным или раздражающим голосом. Разница лишь в том, что родной брат делает это просто для того, чтобы разозлить другого члена семьи, а государственное учреждение, использующее систему, может использовать её для пресечения беспорядков или других незаконных собраний.

Неудачные испытания ядерного оружия США выглядят вот так.

Система может быть очень незаметной, как поясняется в заявке: «При использовании направленных микрофонов и динамиков система будет улавливать только голос целевого говорящего, и только целевой говорящий будет слышать передаваемый звук». Человек, на которого нацелена AHAD, может быть ошеломлён технологией и сбит с толку тем, что никто поблизости не может слышать то, что слышно ему. Окружающие могут быть в равной степени озадачены тем, что человек перестал говорить, казалось бы, без причины. Другими словами, это может заставить вас думать, что вы сумасшедший, и точно так же заставить людей вокруг вас думать, что вы сумасшедший.







U.S. Navy
Техника «прерывания» работает лучше всего, если машина повторяет речь на слог медленнее ритма говорящего. Как ни странно, на некоторых людей это вообще не действует. Возможно, они обладают уверенностью в себе на уровне Мика Джаггера — на самом деле такое делает некоторых людей ещё более крутыми ораторами. 

А вот актуалочка: что изменило «особое боевое дежурство» в состоянии ядерного оружия.

У технологии есть и другие средства. Его можно использовать как обычное акустическое оповещающее устройство, например, для передачи инструкций другому кораблю. Более интригующе: «Направляя систему AHAD на стену или угол, система AHAD также может проецировать звук на нужную вам поверхность, так что кажется, что звук исходит от цели».
AHAD подпадает под категорию систем нелетального оружия — оружия, предназначенного для достижения желаемого эффекта без нанесения необратимого ущерба. 

ОРУЖИЕ
ФЛОТ
09.03.2022, 12:56
Российские подводные лодки-«монстры» даже страшнее, чем вы могли подумать​Если вы когда-нибудь смотрели «Охоту за Красным Октябрём», вы, вероятно, знакомы с поистине огромными российскими подводными лодками класса «Тайфун». Эти гиганты времён Холодной вoйны до сих пор считаются самыми большими подводными лодками из когда-либо построенных.
https://www.popmech.ru/author/kolesnichenko/

Эти подводные лодки поражают воображение своим размером. Монструозных советских гигантов до сих пор никто не смог превзойти

И насколько же они большие? Отвечаем: каждая подводная лодка достигала почти 183 метра в длину и была шире, чем средний дачный домик, и, к тому же, почти в три раза выше.
Какие подводные лодки станут самыми вооружёнными в России?
В 1970-х годах Советский Союз приступил к новой программе создания ядерного оружия (кодовое название: «Тайфун») для разработки новой ракетной подводной лодки и ядерных ракет. Подводные лодки (кодовое название: «Акула») были спроектированы так, чтобы иметь длину 172,5 метров, ширину 23 метра и высоту почти 11,5 метров.

Подводные лодки класса «Тайфун» водоизмещением 23 200 тонн позволяют разместить на борту 20 баллистических ракет РСМ-52. Хотя большинство подводных лодок относительно спартанские в плане удобств, огромные размеры «Тайфунов» позволили инженерам Санкт-Петербургского конструкторского бюро «Рубин» втиснуть в них такие удобства, как (вдумайтесь) солярий, бассейн и сауна.
Гибель АПЛ «Комсомолец»: как экипажу удалось спастись с подводной лодки?
Первая подводная лодка класса «Тайфун» «Дмитрий Донской» (ТК-208) вступила в строй в 1981 году. Всего Россия построила пять «Тайфунов», но сегодня в строю остаётся только «Дмитрий Донской». После Холодной вoйны подводная лодка проводила свои дни в качестве испытательного стенда для нового поколения российских подводных технологий и ракет. Ещё она сыграла важную роль в испытаниях баллистической ракеты подводных лодок «Булава».

Популярная механика


----------



## Candellmans (9 Мар 2022)

Это ужас!


----------



## Candellmans (9 Мар 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (9 Мар 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (9 Мар 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (10 Мар 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (10 Мар 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (16 Мар 2022)

«Настоящий зверь»: что американцы думают про русскую ВСС «Винторез»​Брендор Эррера, оружейный эксперт и конструктор, раздобыл редчайшую для Штатов игрушку — настоящий отечественный «Винторез»
https://www.popmech.ru/author/vasiliy-makarov/






Винтовка снайперская специальная (или просто ВСС) — это тихая снайперская винтовка для спецподразделений. Техническое название «Винторез» оказалось настолько подходящим, что утекло в народ. Первые образцы поступили в эксплуатацию в 1987 году, и с тех пор отечественная винтовка покорила мир эффектным внешним видом и впечатляющими характеристиками.

В России гражданская версию «Винтореза» находится в свободной продаже, однако в Штатах ее почти невозможно достать. Раздобыв подлинный экземпляр, Эррера немедленно отправился на полигон и приступил к испытаниям. Как думаете, смогла ВСС прострелить насквозь пехотную каску?






Популярная механика


----------



## Candellmans (17 Мар 2022)

*Новейший ручной пулемёт РФ под патрон NATO*


----------



## Candellmans (17 Мар 2022)

Чую кроме импорта не просто так Калашников использует НАТОвский калибр


----------



## Candellmans (19 Мар 2022)

Ню ню


----------



## Candellmans (19 Мар 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (29 Мар 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (29 Мар 2022)

Компания AddArmor, известная постройкой различных броневиков, показала свой новый проект — защищённый по классу B4 суперкар Aston Martin Vantage. Купе оснастили кевларовой бронёй, пуленепробиваемыми стёклами, а также рядом оригинальных опций, включая электрошокеры в дверных ручках и специальные накладки на выхлопные трубы.

В целом на бронирование *Aston Martin Vantage* ушло более 2 центнеров кевлара: этот материал использовался по причине его устойчивости к механическим повреждениям и лёгкости. В «обвесе» из металлической брони данный автомобиль оказался бы слишком тяжёлым. Но закалённая сталь в проекте всё же применялась. Она была использована для защиты топливного бака и крыши. Таким образом суперкар *Aston Martin Vantage* стал устойчивым к обстрелу из пистолетов калибром до.44 Magnum, а также выдержит попадание из оружия, применяющего 9‑миллиметровые патроны Parabellum.

Дверные ручки суперкара *Aston Martin Vantage* могут поражать противника электротоком — не автоматически, а по команде изнутри машины, которая даётся нажатием специальной кнопки. Выхлопные трубы автомобиля защищены накладками, которые исключают попадание внутрь посторонних предметов. Компания *AddArmor* также дорабатывают ходовую часть модели *Vantage*, чтобы компенсировать увеличившийся вес авто. При этом снаружи наличие защиты в облике *Aston Martin Vantage* ничего не выдаёт.

Таарантас Ньюс


----------



## Candellmans (29 Мар 2022)

Недостаток Wyze Cam позволяет хакерам удаленно получать доступ к вашим сохраненным видео​29 марта 2022 г.





_Изображение: Давидламма_

Уязвимость интернет-камеры Wyze Cam позволяет осуществлять удаленный доступ без аутентификации к видео и изображениям, хранящимся на локальных картах памяти, и остается неустраненной в течение почти трех лет.

Ошибка, которой не был назначен идентификатор CVE, позволяла удаленным пользователям получать доступ к содержимому SD-карты в камере через веб-сервер, прослушивающий порт 80, без необходимости аутентификации.

При вставке SD-карты в Wyze Cam IoT символическая ссылка на нее автоматически создается в каталоге www, который обслуживается веб-сервером, но без каких-либо ограничений доступа.

SD-карта обычно содержит видео, изображения и аудиозаписи, но может включать и другую информацию, которую пользователь мог сохранить на SD-карте.
На SD-карте также хранятся все файлы журналов устройства, которые содержат UID (уникальный идентификационный номер) и ENR (ключ шифрования AES). Их раскрытие может привести к беспрепятственному удаленному подключению к устройству.

Уязвимость была обнаружена и сообщена поставщику исследователями Bitdefender в марте 2019 года вместе с еще двумя уязвимостями, обходом аутентификации и недостатком выполнения удаленного управления.

Уязвимость обхода аутентификации, отслеживаемая как CVE-2019-9564, была устранена командой Wyze с помощью обновления безопасности от 24 сентября 2019 года.
Уязвимость удаленного выполнения, получившая обозначение CVE-2019-12266, была устранена с помощью обновления приложения 9 ноября 2020 г., через 21 месяц после ее первоначального обнаружения.

Наихудшее отношение к этой группе было зарезервировано для проблемы с SD-картой, которая была устранена только 29 января 2022 года, когда Wyze выпустил исправляющее обновление прошивки.
Воздействие и решения​Учитывая, что устройства, подключенные к Интернету, обычно используются в соответствии с принципом «установил и забыл», большинство владельцев Wyze Cam все еще могут использовать уязвимую версию прошивки.

Чтобы найти надежные обновления прошивки для вашей модели камеры, ознакомьтесь с доступными выпусками на официальном портале загрузки Wyze .

Следует отметить, что обновления безопасности были доступны только для Wyze Cam v2 и v3, выпущенных в феврале 2018 г. и октябре 2020 г. соответственно, а не для Wyze Cam v1, выпущенного в августе 2017 г.

Старая модель подошла к концу в 2020 году, и, поскольку Wyze не устранила проблему до тех пор, эти устройства навсегда останутся уязвимыми для эксплуатации.

Как Bitdefender предупреждает в своем отчете о раскрытии информации :

После более чем двухлетней работы над этой проблемой логистические и аппаратные ограничения со стороны поставщика привели к прекращению выпуска версии 1 продукта, что оставляет существующих владельцев в постоянном окне уязвимости. Мы советуем пользователям как можно скорее прекратить использование этой аппаратной версии.

Если вы используете активно поддерживаемый продукт Wyze, обязательно примените доступные обновления прошивки, деактивируйте свои IoT, когда они не используются, и настройте отдельную изолированную сеть исключительно для них.

Команда кибербезопасности Wyze сообщила BleepingComputer, что камеры v2 и v3 совершенно безопасны для использования с последним обновлением прошивки, а представитель поделился следующим комментарием:


> В Wyze мы очень ценим доверие наших пользователей к нам и серьезно относимся ко всем вопросам безопасности.
> Мы постоянно оцениваем безопасность наших систем и принимаем соответствующие меры для защиты конфиденциальности наших клиентов. Мы высоко оценили ответственное раскрытие Bitdefender этих уязвимостей. Мы работали с Bitdefender и исправили проблемы безопасности в наших поддерживаемых продуктах. Эти обновления уже развернуты в наших последних обновлениях приложений и встроенного ПО.


Милитари
Bleeping Computer


----------



## Candellmans (4 Май 2022)




----------



## Candellmans (4 Май 2022)




----------

